# Mississippi On-Road 2008



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Here we go!!!!


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

T2 008 built--- need to paint body...... got a couple of months so i think i'll wait a few days before i start on that.  

Bates is heading to the Snowbirds at the end of the month with Terry. Hope Terry doesn't kill him before they get back! :woohoo:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Why didn't you go this time to.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

Alot of things going on but mainly i just didnt feel like spending the money to go. Really need to pay Santa off first. :freak:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

I heard that.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

b4wizard,
Where do you race in Mississippi? Do you know David Wilson in Jackson?


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

i'm not B4 but i can answer that.... since we dont know when he will be back on. We are racing at the Bass Pro Shop in Pearl, Ms. We have a series running there with the onroad touring cars. here is a link to our site...
http://www.rcracingxtreme.com

And yes, we know Daivid Wilson ..... out run him regularly ! :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Does David visit this forum at all? I have lost his phone number. I tried to call him on several occasions. If you can get in touch with him tell him to call his white brother in Birmingham. 1-205-915-6370. You can also tell him to kiSS my big a$$.

When David & I were running for Lazer-Lite you wouldn't have out run him. At that point in time we were the two fastest cars in 1/10 & 1/12 Stock electric racing. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH those were the days.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey said:


> i'm not B4 but i can answer that.... since we dont know when he will be back on. We are racing at the Bass Pro Shop in Pearl, Ms. We have a series running there with the onroad touring cars.


Yes its been awhile since i have been here. Bad news though, sold the tc. may get another one though. Just waiting to see what happens here with some other folks. They are trying to get something going with monster trucks and all. Just something that people here are interested in. But I'm keeping the tc option open. thinking 008. Latr. :thumbsup: 

I think everyone here thats been involved in rc the last 10 years knows "Wilson".lol 

Mike, I live in Stonewall, ms. about 20 miles south of Meridian. If you run tc, 
thats a great series to run. Tuff competition and is run in a very professional manner. They really stick to the rules.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> They are trying to get something going with monster trucks and all.



So..... someone is finally going to build an off road track? And if you get into that, remember that there is the offroad track over here in Flowood. I heard the other day that they are about to re-build it (the layout) and this time it will have an oval included. Suppose to be oval with offroad in the center, but include the oval also, and nitro and electric friendly. I do know that they were setting dates already. If you are interested, i'll find out when.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

I know there is about 5 people wanting to do it, but I think its just kind of bashing on a track. Talking about a drivers stand, electricity, but no lap counting. And other folks would come when they find out, its all gas crowd. 

On the other hand, I've been looking at the TC5. I really like racing over there. Not say there wouldn't be comp here, I just like it better there.
Do you know anything about the ITF parts needed for the TC5? Does Barry know?


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

Barry is the one to talk to about the TC5. He loves his and knows exactly what to do on the ITF thing. I do remember something about putting shock orings under the topdeck screws to allow more flex for pavement..... but you really need to talk to him. I hear people talk good about the car though. I got the T2 008 together.... Bates is taking it to the Snowbirds with him.... for spare parts i think ! :freak: Still got the FK05 if it comes back with too many things missing! :thumbsup:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

After futher review, I've decided to go MT racing.  But keeping options open.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

these people dont know what they want to do.lol


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> these people dont know what they want to do.lol


So i take it the racing overthere isnt going as planned

Still got a FK05 if you need a ride........ :thumbsup:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Nope. I would try the MT thing if there was a larger following. 3 or 4 people dont do it for me. I really like a more competitive racing thing.

Where's a good place to get some 4200 4600 whatever the latest thing is.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

the latest on batteries:

seems that alot of people are dropping the IB cells because they are too unstable. I know Eric Anderson (EA Motorsports) is now using the Integy cells. The voltage is not as high (but close) but they are alot more stable and dependable. With all of the talk and up-coming approval of LIPO in ROAR, they seem to be the hype now. I do know that the Core 5000 is a bad dude.... ask Bates! :thumbsup:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey said:


> the latest on batteries:
> 
> I do know that the Core 5000 is a bad dude.... ask Bates! :thumbsup:


Is that a lipo.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Ok I found one. Lipo.


----------



## silky (Aug 9, 2005)

Tommy, just get the sedan.


----------



## jones (Jun 2, 2004)

B4, I got all my stuff running and just waiting for a phone call.

I even tried out the 70% nitro!! You talk about a wild animal!!!! Made my .21 act like a crazed .32

I'll have to tell you sometime off the internet what I had to do to get the engine to live at 70% nitro.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

Who is that? :wave:


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

Dang....... where did everyone go?:freak:




Mark:wave:
:woohoo:


----------



## jones (Jun 2, 2004)

Rainey said:


> Dang....... where did everyone go?:freak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, but around here they where all talking about doing some racing. So I drag all my stuff back out and now I haven't heard anything! Of course I am talking about monster truck racing.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

jones said:


> I don't know, but around here they where all talking about doing some racing. So I drag all my stuff back out and now I haven't heard anything! Of course I am talking about monster truck racing.


Since you have it "drug out", drag your butt over here.......

http://www.trackseekers.com/


----------



## jones (Jun 2, 2004)

Rainey said:


> Since you have it "drug out", drag your butt over here.......
> 
> http://www.trackseekers.com/



Where is that track and what days is the racing normally held on?


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Busy busy busy. 
Jones you remember the new drivers stand that PD had built for the offroad a couple years ago that was moved to accomadate new track that never happened. Somebody cut it in half and tore it down. Half still standing for now. If anything happens it'll be at a new site. Probally in Marion I've heard. Suprisingly(sp) nothing has happened to the oval drivers stand.

The dirt has been delivered and spread at john john's track. Then the rains came. Its kinda in a low spot so it takes a little longer to drain, but progress has been made. Its right beside a creek thats about 10ft below ground level.
Pipe and rebarb has been bought and delivered. And we still have enough dirt for all the jumps and stuff. Its mostly the entrance way thats real soft getting into. Dont want to make deep rutts through his yard. 

The track in Flowood is easy to find. Nice folks to.

Thats all I got for now,


----------



## jones (Jun 2, 2004)

Well,,, just let me know something. Have they been going anywhere playing with their trucks?


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Will do. I still have all your numbers.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

Tommy -- give me a call at work


----------

